# Profoto D1 500 Air vs Elinchrom 600rx



## jaggedlens (May 21, 2013)

Hey guys!

I have finally narrowed down my selection to these two kits. But first i'd like to know...what is the difference between the Profoto D1 500 Air and the regular D1 500. Which one is better and should be considered the real competitor to the 600 RX. Once I figure out which profoto model is better I would like to know:

1. Profoto D1 500/500 Air 

or 

2. Elinchrom 600rx

Profoto D1 Studio Kit 500/500 Air Self-Contained Strobe 901053 - Vistek Canada Product Detail


Elinchrom 600RX Kit w/2x 600RX Dark Grey with Reflector Std Umb Std Bag Case Self-Contained Strobe - Vistek Canada Product Detail

P.S. These will be used IN studio and occasional out on the field.


----------



## jaggedlens (May 21, 2013)

Also would it be worth it for me to spend the extra money and get the D1 1000's or the 1200RX?


----------



## jake337 (May 21, 2013)

I'm not too sure as I have never used either but the profoto comes with the profoto air remote that works up to 1,000 feet.


----------



## Designer (May 21, 2013)

I think if I were going to spend anywhere near that amount, I would go with the Profoto.  The "air" means radio remote.  If you were planning to use some other brand of radio remotes anyway, just save a few bucks and get the plain one.  

As for higher powered units, it is going to depend on if you really need that much power.


----------



## jaggedlens (May 21, 2013)

Designer said:


> I think if I were going to spend anywhere near that amount, I would go with the Profoto.  The "air" means radio remote.  If you were planning to use some other brand of radio remotes anyway, just save a few bucks and get the plain one.
> 
> As for higher powered units, it is going to depend on if you really need that much power.




Well is the 500air/600rx going to be powerful enough to use outdoors on site?


----------



## Designer (May 21, 2013)

jaggedlens said:


> Well is the 500air/600rx going to be powerful enough to use outdoors on site?



That will depend on the distance from flash to subject.


----------



## tirediron (May 21, 2013)

How about a better description of what you're going to be using them for, and how your current gear isn't sufficient?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 21, 2013)

Garunteed you'll find Profoto in any Rental house. Buy right the first time, get the D1's. Awesome lights.


----------



## Derrel (May 21, 2013)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Garunteed you'll find Profoto in any Rental house. Buy right the first time, get the D1's. Awesome lights.



I noticed the Profoto D1's are "digital" lights. Will these function with sine wave inverters from Paul C. Buff or Innovatronix? Many of the "digital" lights do not work with the Innovatronix inverters. This area of compatibility might, or might not, be a big,big issue if the OP plans on running these lights out and away from 110-volt AC wall current outlets.

EDIT: I went and looked at the Tronix Site at http://www.innovatronix.com/index.php/component/k2/item/33-tronix-explorer-compatibility-chart

Seems like since I bought my Explorer 1200, that Tronix has solved the "digital" compatibility issue for many,but not all, monobloc units with their new line of products. The Profoto D1 (500 model) is shown as NOT compatible with the Tronix Explorer XT nor the 1200 model. The Elinchrom 600RX is compatible with all Tronix inverters EXCEPT the 1200 model.


----------



## jaggedlens (May 22, 2013)

Designer said:


> jaggedlens said:
> 
> 
> > Well is the 500air/600rx going to be powerful enough to use outdoors on site?
> ...



These will be my first lights so I want to get it right the first time. I will be using them mainly for indoor/outdoor portraits and headshots.


----------



## jaggedlens (May 22, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > Garunteed you'll find Profoto in any Rental house. Buy right the first time, get the D1's. Awesome lights.
> ...



I don't understand. What is the difference in digital?


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2013)

Here's a start.  ModelMayhem.com - Digital monolights and generators


----------



## Village Idiot (May 22, 2013)

It's no digital, AFAIK, but bi-voltage lights that switch automatically between us/euro voltages. The inverters don't work well with lights that switch voltage as when the light fires, the recycle pulls a lot of juice and the batteries slow draw compared to a wall outlet means that it may see it as a different voltage. Some batteries like the mini explorer ate made for this. It's something you'll have to look into if you plan on using batteries. 

I use dynamited that have packs that are not bi-voltage and the draw of a 800w/s pack actually causes the pack to shut off for a split second when it recycles off of an Innovatronix 1200 XT SE. You'll have to keep that in mind. You may need more than one battery if you're going with big power. Two 1000/1200w/s lights on one Innovatronix or PCB VB mini will probably not work and if it does, you could be looking at very long recycle times. If you want fast recycle times, pop one light on each battery.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 22, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > Garunteed you'll find Profoto in any Rental house. Buy right the first time, get the D1's. Awesome lights.
> ...


The Air kits sometimes have trouble with batteries, but the regular ones should be just fine. I've used D1 500 (non-air's) with a vagabond before and it worked just fine. Didn't recycle super quick as if on AC, but fast enough.


----------

